# Ok I get it now!



## p111dom (23 Dec 2007)

Having seen the numerous post of those seemingly obsessed with making boxes, while I appreciated the craftsmanship, I didn't really see what all the fuss was about. Well I decided to have a go myself by making my wife a rather large jewellery box for Christmas. Wouldn't you know I rather enjoyed making it and can now easily see how making something so small can be so satisfying. I've been on three days with it up to now and the inside still needs doing but I'm reasonably happy with the results so far. As you all seem sick of the box thing I'll not bore you all with a build post but here's two pics of a (nearly) finished external.












Cheers!


----------



## OPJ (23 Dec 2007)

Nicely done! And I bet you're already planning your next one! :wink:


----------



## motownmartin (23 Dec 2007)

Like the cornerpost Dom :wink:


----------



## Blister (23 Dec 2007)

Dom

I would like to see all the photos  

Love the dark and light woods together , real nice


----------



## Tom K (23 Dec 2007)

We all love boxes here Dom someone just posted with full WIPs on a "Thunderbox" :lol: 

Regards Tom


----------



## Slim (23 Dec 2007)

Very nice. Did you do the cornerposts on the Incra?


----------



## p111dom (23 Dec 2007)

Slim":21ugq4yf said:


> Very nice. Did you do the cornerposts on the Incra?



No actually. Would have done but this sort of thing hasn't really interested me till now so I couldn't justify the cost if an Incra fence system. All done on a relatively basic and old (now obsolete) Trend DJ300 bought second hand for £30.


----------



## p111dom (23 Dec 2007)

Blister":2a9cgc6e said:


> Dom
> 
> I would like to see all the photos



Sorry Blister I didn't take any pics this time. I would have done but as I've posted a few builds in the blog section before but a)I was really pushed for time on this one and b) I asked a question about the blog section and the general feedback was that only saddo's used a blog so I didn't bother.  

If it's pictures you like I did post the build of my chest of drawers on the blog but if you get stick for looking at it, don't say I didn't warn you! That said I did use the same dove tail jig for the drawers if anyone's interested. A futher warning, but I went a bit mad on that build post, something like 130 odd pics.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dec 2007)

You just couldn't resist :lol: 

looking good Dom


----------



## Paul.J (23 Dec 2007)

Looks very nice Dom  
Paul.J.


----------



## mailee (23 Dec 2007)

Very nice dom.


----------



## richburrow (24 Dec 2007)

Looks really nice mate, I hope you going to post pictures of the inside, looking forward to them!!!! :lol:


----------



## NeilO (2 Jan 2008)

Actually Dom, I enjoyed your blog, step by step walkthrough of your chest of drawers...excellent text and photos..........hope that doesnt make me a saddo.
I can understand people reading Blogs about other peoples daily events (boring and sad) " got up at 8.45, and had 5 cups of coffee,before 10.00" :lol: :lol: 
but woodie Blogs are about , well woodworking and if its sad reading them ,isnt it just as sad we spend time here :lol: 





UKW Saddo :shock:


----------



## Green (2 Jan 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Shadowfax (2 Jan 2008)

Dom
I'm not into boxes either (at least, I don't think so!) but I do like the look of yours. Nice job.

SF


----------



## lucky9cat (7 Jan 2008)

Lovely box Dom. I've not been that excited about boxes but am beginning to see an attraction now. SWMBO is getting fed up of more large furniture projects cluttering up the house, so maybe a skillfully executed box like yours would keep me quiet for quite a while.

I'll be thinking on that one.

Cheers, Ted


----------



## Vormulac (8 Jan 2008)

That is a really lovely looking piece of work - well done!


----------



## Escudo (9 Jan 2008)

I approve, very nice Dom well done mate.

I am also in the process of making a jewellery box for the missus. Bit worried she might want something to put in it - could be expensive! 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## speed (9 Jan 2008)

verrry nice, should have done a WIP blog tho i enjoyed reading others


----------



## p111dom (10 Jan 2008)

Cheers speed I suppose I could do a belated mini one.


----------



## harryc (10 Jan 2008)

Very nice Dom

Your wife must have even more jewellery than my missus :!: 

Harry


----------



## LarryS. (31 Aug 2008)

Dom,

Am planning to make a jewellery box for my mothers 60th birthday coming up soon. How did you make the corners ? Really like the look of them


----------



## p111dom (1 Sep 2008)

Very simple really. I just used a relatively cheap standard Trend dovetailing jig. I basically made a standard corner using one board of the Ash and another of the dark wood (I think it was Iroko) and then glues them together. When dry I cut the dark board flush with the Ash on the bandsaw and sanded everything flat. This gave me one Ash board with the dark dovetail feature already on the end. Then is was just a case of running this board with another ash board back through the jig to make the feature run arounf the corner. I waited till all the box was together to round over all the edges to complete the look.


----------

